# Exo terra vines



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried these?

Opinions?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have seen them in the store

they look like they would work and I know others on here have used them

I believe you can bend them to what ever shape you like


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use them for the idolos


----------



## frogparty (Aug 19, 2012)

Very popular in the dart frog hobby. I like natural materials myself, but they look very versatile .


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 19, 2012)

They seem pretty cool but they are kinda pricey, I just go for real branches. I start with something much bigger than I want and snap it down to the shape I want. Grab more than you need toss them in the oven @175-190 for a hour or so to kill mold/fungus and any pestles, then use the ones you want and put the extra in a box for later.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I bought them anyway.

There's one born every minute!!!

They also had one pak left of something similar but way smaller, it's discontinued figures.

But I love how bendy they are.

But I'm using it in the single ghost containers.

But I'm going to use the small exo terra branches for the dessicatas at some point.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 19, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Well I bought them anyway.
> 
> There's one born every minute!!!
> 
> ...


How are exo terra branches different from real branches?

And when did you get dessicatas? I thought that you had Lobatas? :detective:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh lord I hope I didn't have Lobata's!?

I thought it was a dessicata!

That would be just like me to get them mixed up though.

The one I had died molting and Rebecca is shipping me another.

I swear it said dessicata on the side!

I ordered 2 dessicata's from Trans Am yesterday.

Oh Mime why did you say that!???


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 19, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Oh lord I hope I didn't have Lobata's!?
> 
> I thought it was a dessicata!
> 
> ...


*snickering*

lol you worry too much


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

True story!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 19, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Oh lord I hope I didn't have Lobata's!?
> 
> I thought it was a dessicata!
> 
> ...


Rebecca/Mantisplace doesn't have dessicatas in stock. I know that she has lots of lobatas because people have been getting them as mystery mantids. Trans-Am's are dessicatas, he message me about them yesterday.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 19, 2012)

I use the vines for outside the cages. I like that they don't shed plant matter on my floor and are easy to clean and bend around stuff to make nice perching areas. I also love their plants. Sure you can get super cheap fake plants at say the dollar store, but I love the quality of the exo terra ones. Next best thing to the real deal.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I really love how bendy they are!

And Mime you are causing me to have a heart attack.

I will check with Rebecca now!!!


----------

